# On my travels….help!!



## Tongle (Apr 5, 2021)

I have just bought a 1Zpresso JX Pro which I intend to take with me on my travels this summer.

We will be staying at my sister-in-law's so there will be a kettle.

They know I am a coffee fan (it's actually a source of some kindly leg pulling) but I don't want to look like a total nerd and have a whole suitcase of gear explode all over their kitchen.

I currently do pour-over at the moment (but have an espresso retirement plan😉😂).

So my question is what to take? I have V60, Aeropress, Clever Dripper, Mokka Pot, French Press, Oomph. Do I also take the goose neck? And of course scales will probably be needed! And then there's the coffee!

Oh heck&#8230;.that's already nearly a case full already.

So what is your basic 'Travel Kit'?

(I put it in this thread because I couldn't see where else it would fit).


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

My travel kit is an Aeropress and a hand grinder (airspeed). That's enough for travelling.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hand grinder, filter paper, plastic filter cone, bag o coffee.


----------



## Tongle (Apr 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Hand grinder, filter paper, plastic filter cone, bag o coffee.


 That's just what I was thinking!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tongle said:


> That's just what I was thinking!


 Everything else is likely to be available at my destination


----------



## Tongle (Apr 5, 2021)

I just wonder given that the kettle will note be a goose neck&#8230;.would the clever dripper be a better choice? My understanding is that it is a bit more forgiving if other variables are not the same.

I doubt that it will make much difference really but it would be good to get the best out of what I've got. Of course the water there will also be different.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tongle said:


> I just wonder given that the kettle will note be a goose neck&#8230;.would the clever dripper be a better choice? My understanding is that it is a bit more forgiving if other variables are not the same.
> 
> I doubt that it will make much difference really but it would be good to get the best out of what I've got. Of course the water there will also be different.


 None of the brewers you mention are particularly unforgiving/forgiving...basically they all work to a standard & are essentially repeatable. None of them second guess what you are aiming to do.

If you're taking the V60, definitely take a gooseneck. This is the only one where you need to carefully control pour rate. You can find small, 600ml pouring kettles, if you choose one of these get one with a non-conductive knob for the lid.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

100 V60s, My pouring kettle, Lunars and My Feld 2 and 500 grams coffee plastic V60. 😎Suncream and flip flops.


----------

